# Mold



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone deal with mold repair... tearing out and redoing?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Does only surface mold on just the paper warranty removal of wallboard or have any of you out there just used certain products to kill the spread of it?


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

If you have mold showing up on the sheetrock you need to remove it, more then likely the mold is in the gypsum, so trash it, if it's a damp area like basement use Dens Armor I think that's what they call it they have it at Lowes, this way you cover your work. good luck oh Insurance work is 90% of my work line that we do.


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

If it's gotten into the framing, have used bleach/water and steel brush to remove but usually wait 2-3 days to reinspect to so it reoccurs. Better yet is a 2 part process called Oxy-shield, got it at Westlake Ace. Also good idea to double bag the demo trash.

If extensive, best to have abatement contractor do the removal, liability.....


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I do it quite a bit. Usually I just go in at the 4' mark, cut it right at the tape seam, it's easier to re-rock that way. I have one of those gay little paint sprayers that are like $20 and spray bleach water on all the studs. If it's horrible then I'll spray kilz as well. Rock that shiz up and it's good!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Frankawitz said:


> If you have mold showing up on the sheetrock you need to remove it, more then likely the mold is in the gypsum, so trash it, if it's a damp area like basement use Dens Armor I think that's what they call it they have it at Lowes, this way you cover your work. good luck oh Insurance work is 90% of my work line that we do.
> 
> 
> www.frankawitz.net


 Hey Frank, how'd you go about getting the insurance jobs. I went to a few restoration co's, and called some insurance co's direct, most of which referrred me to restoration co's.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

A+, talk to your insurance agent to see if he/she can put you with the right person in that particular department of the insurance company and put in a good word for you as well. I use a broker who represents several companies as opposed to an agent who only represents a single company. A broker sees how different companies treat their clients and can steer you towards the better ones.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> I have one of those gay little paint sprayers that are like $20


You have no idea how hilarious that was to read.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

A+,
I got into the Insurance Game years ago, I have been at it for about 22 years, I have a ad that runs in Claimpages.com they deal with all the Insurance Adjustors, there are over 8,000 in Michigan, I cover 5 countys in my state, I also run ads in Yellow Pages, and another local phone book, I list Insurance work in my ads, as for who to contact I would call some of the insurance claim centers and talk with the top manager, you'll need to make sure you have your insurance liability, workmens comp, and if needed a license in your trade, I know here the Insurance Companies wont use you unless you have been doing repairs work for at least 5 years now, they don't want to deal with new contractors.
I would just like to say something about using Bleach on mold, when you spray bleach on any kind of mold it send mold spores into the air the second you hit it with bleach, the product to use on mold is Mold Control they sell it at Home Depot, in the spray bottle and by the gallon, they also rent a fogger, so if you have a large area that has mold you can set up the fogger turn it on and all the mold will be killed, 


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

do you need an estimate to paint that wall in the backround?

maybe I can take out my gay little $20 paint sprayer


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> do you need an estimate to paint that wall in the backround?
> 
> maybe I can take out my gay little $20 paint sprayer


dang, ******, observant dude. Maybe you could part time as a CSI. lol.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

the dirt on those blinds are driving me crazy!


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey I do not have time to finish my walls I am working at someone elses house lol, just like they say the Shoemakers kids have no shoes, the plasterers house has no finished walls or ceilings:whistling2:
As for the blinds my girlfriend is a cleaning lady, guess what, she don't clean our house, but if I worked around here I couldn't afford to live here. lol
when I have time to work on this house I don't have money to buy materials and pay the bills, then if I'm working I am to tied to come home and pick up a trowel or paint roller,  so I can't win for lossing:blink: oh well it's only taken me 15.6 years to get it to that point


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

more power to you my friend. We all know how it is!

just a thought though, maybe if you used a gallon of bleach at $1 vs. that gallon of mold control at $40, maybe you could afford a gallon of paint.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

When we had the money we had no time and vice versa. My wife still upset that the base base shoe on our 3 year old laminate floor is still not done!! Down to the stairway now. A$$ load of friggin little pieces. She keeps threatening to hire a handymanto finish....


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> the dirt on those blinds are driving me crazy!


Don't you mean "is"?:smartass:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe you're right..... maybe not


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

****** don't you know that when you put bleach on mold it's like having sex with the mold, Bleach don't kill the airborn spores, they fly away to another part of the house, where it's damp and warm and then within 24 to 48 hours your mold is back. there's a website you can go to called InspectApedia Building and Environmetal Problem Diagnostic & Repairs you should read up on mold, cause if your treating it with Bleach you may just being spreading it all over your customers houses. Good luck


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

future work


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Well that's a plan


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's all about job security these days! :lol:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

you dirty moldf**ker


----------



## ionofunwin (Apr 10, 2009)

LMAO!!!
Yes,mold is bad and the drywall should be removed.The studs should also be sealed with Kilz or a like product before reboarding.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> more power to you my friend. We all know how it is!
> 
> just a thought though, maybe if you used a gallon of bleach at $1 vs. that gallon of mold control at $40, maybe you could afford a gallon of paint.


Probably could have also spared that cash for an extra box of mud to coat that bead wider than the angle.  :jester:

heeheehee


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Frankawitz said:


> ****** don't you know that when you put bleach on mold it's like having sex with the mold, Bleach don't kill the airborn spores, they fly away to another part of the house, where it's damp and warm and then within 24 to 48 hours your mold is back. there's a website you can go to called InspectApedia Building and Environmetal Problem Diagnostic & Repairs you should read up on mold, cause if your treating it with Bleach you may just being spreading it all over your customers houses. Good luck
> 
> 
> www.frankawitz.net


 
That's not entirely correct. I called up my water repair/restoration people. They specifically told me that "all of there manuals call for bleach and water". He said usually in a 1:10 ratio. "I think your way is over kill and over price". That comes straight from the professional


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Have also conflicting info from an abatement contractor saying the application of _any_ water simply reactivates the spores. Meaning bleach and water is a no-no and a chemical should be used instead. Have done it both ways, and bleach/water on framing has caused it to spread massively.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

That's interesting as the guys I talked to specifically deal with that. They told me bleach and water. I think we need to do some research into this!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

For arguments sake lets say you use bleach and spores float off to wherever in the house. But don't they just die if they don't have a place to produce. How many places are dark moist and warm, there shouldn't be that many. Maybe it's more problematic in places that have swamp coolers to cool their homes. But is that enough for mold to grow?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

meh too much thinking about things I don't give two sh!ts about


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Think its pretty subjective, depending on humidity, climate, whether its slab on grade in a low area. The incident when it spread was on rafters/ ceiling joists during the summer and rode in on wet framing lumber from mill(?). Had scrubbed with bleach/water and a steel brush --- 3 days later, the colony had tripled and builder called in abatement contractor.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

The spores can travel to areas like the kitchen and bathrooms, I have pictures of mold in a bathroom that was freshly painted within three days after the painting there was mold growing on the walls, With the Mold control what it does is coats the mold and seals it from air, the mold drys up, that's why they made a fogger you can set up and fog a crawl space or attic, or a basement that has been flooded, you can save on clean up. also the wood does need to be sealed which is a savings. This picture shows the mold.



www.frankawitz.net


----------

